# My Betta Merman...



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a quick sketch I did of my previous veiltail Prince Makara. If I have time I'll try and draw a rendition of Beast, the deltatail in my avatar.

Comments and critiques welcome.

(It's dark because I took a picture of it with my phone rather than scanned it.)


----------



## Betta Bug (Aug 3, 2011)

Foisair said:


> This is a quick sketch I did of my previous veiltail Prince Makara. If I have time I'll try and draw a rendition of Beast, the deltatail in my avatar.
> 
> Comments and critiques welcome.
> 
> (It's dark because I took a picture of it with my phone rather than scanned it.)


 
I love your style! you are a very great drawer


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Betta Bug said:


> I love your style! you are a very great drawer


Thanks! I've worked hard to become so.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Very good!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Mermaid Fish said:


> Very good!


Thank you mucho. ^_^

Today should be slow so I should have time to draw Beast.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

I want to pinch his little prince cheeks @[email protected]


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Mer-Beast is coming along quite nicely. ^_^ Should have the line art done and up this afternoon. I'm going to have to color this one.

CoverMeInClay: I know, right?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

he is adorable.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Who's ready for a sneak peak of the mer-Beast? 

Here's the finished line art. Enjoy!

I should really invest in a scanner. 

(Yes, it will get colored.....at some point. I need to show of his pretty blues that are his namesake.)


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool, cool. I really like the way you drew both of the faces. A lot of personality in them!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

the Mer Beast looks sorta like Wolverine in merman form XD but nice drawing!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

They are very cool looking...I love the beast merman! I can't wait to see him in COLOR!!! XD


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

BettaGirl290 said:


> the Mer Beast looks sorta like Wolverine in merman form XD but nice drawing!


It's supposed to be Beast from X Men. His hair style is very much like Wolverine in the classic cartoons and comics. I'll see if I can find a picture.










Thanks everyone for your comments. I will try and get him colored this weekend for you. Keep an eye out.


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow really awesome. So jealous of your skillz. :X


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I love the expression on Prince Makara! Serious and a little bit sad, like he is unhappy with his royal life. He also looks very thoughtful, like he's thinking about what being royal really means. It's fun to imagine what he's thinking about 

I also really like your Beast. Very creative. Did you name the betta after the character in the first place or were you just inspired by the character when you were looking for ideas on how to draw Beast the betta?


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes, the betta was named after the character. ^_^


----------

